# Google- Natural colon: A healthy body cleanser - Merinews



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Natural colon: A healthy body cleanserMerinews, IndiaLet's face it: *Irritable bowel syndrome*, constipation, gas, diverticulitis and colon cancer are simply not things we like to discuss. And yet, as the old expression goes, death begins in the colon. Don't believe it? Ask any coroner. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

